# Minimum src required to build jail?



## Noodle (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm pretty new to FreeBSD. What I'm trying to make an as simple as possible host and build several jails for my service (openldap + samba + avahi + nfs server, mysql, apache + tomcat, mt-daapd).

So, I installed minimum FreeBSD, but according to my study, in order to build jail, I had to install src. So, I'm want to know what is minimum set of src required to build world for jail installation? Does "base" enough? Do I had to select "bin", "sbin", "sys" and so on? Any document on it?

Thanks for advice.

Thanks

Noodle


----------



## SIFE (Dec 12, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=12022


----------

